# Hacer campana...



## Mei

Hola a todos!

¿Alguien sabe de dónde viene la expresión "hacer campana"? Oh, como también lo he oído "hacer la vaca" que esta no sé de dónde es...

Gracias de antemano!

Saludos

Mei


----------



## diegodbs

Mei said:
			
		

> Hola a todos!
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe de dónde viene la expresión "hacer campana"? Oh, como también lo he oído "hacer la vaca" que esta no sé de dónde es...
> 
> Gracias de antemano!
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Mei


 
Hola Mei, ¿qué significa "hacer campana"? No lo he oído nunca.


----------



## Mei

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola Mei, ¿qué significa "hacer campana"? No lo he oído nunca.


 
A no? Es hacer novillos, no asistir a clase o al trabajo.


----------



## diegodbs

Mei said:
			
		

> A no? Es hacer novillos, no asistir a clase o al trabajo.


 
No, es que en Madrid no se conoce esa expresión. 
Aquí es hacer novillos, hacer pellas, fugarse una clase, etc. pero lo de "campana" completamente desconocido.


----------



## Mei

diegodbs said:
			
		

> No, es que en Madrid no se conoce esa expresión.
> Aquí es hacer novillos, hacer pellas, fugarse un clase, etc. pero lo de "campana" completamente desconocido.


 
Hacer pellas también la usamos aquí, bueno al menos hace años, ahora no sé...


----------



## Alundra

Por aquí también se dice fulirse las clases... lo de hacer campana en mi vida lo había oído...
Alundra.


----------



## diegodbs

Mei said:
			
		

> Hacer pellas también la usamos aquí, bueno al menos hace años, ahora no sé...


 
Eso de "hacer campana", ¿no será una frase que se usa en catalán? 
Esperemos a ver alguien que no sea de Madrid o Barcelona, a ver qué opina.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Mei said:
			
		

> A no? Es hacer novillos, no asistir a clase o al trabajo.


 
Ja ja ja ¡hacer camapana!
que raro... nunca lo he oido, aquí decimos "vuélate la clase", "sálate la clase", "mata clase".

Pero se me ocurre que sea:
Hacer [caso omiso a la] campana (el "ring" de la hora de entrada)

Eso es lo que me viene a la mente... probablemente estoy en un g-r-a-n error


----------



## Mei

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Eso de "hacer campana", ¿no será una frase que se usa en catalán?
> Esperemos a ver alguien que no sea de Madrid o Barcelona, a ver qué opina.


 
Me acaban de decir que es una frase en catalan....  si es que....


----------



## diegodbs

Mei said:
			
		

> Me acaban de decir que es una frase en catalan....  si es que....


 
Ventajas e inconvenientes de ser bilingüe  . Me quedo con las ventajas.


----------



## Mei

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Ventajas e inconvenientes de ser bilingüe  . Me quedo con las ventajas.


 
Yo también, jeje... Bueno ahora ya lo sabe todo el mundo, no?


----------



## Fernando

Bueno y, en catalán, ¿de dónde viene?


----------



## Mei

Fernando said:
			
		

> Bueno y, en catalán, ¿de dónde viene?


 
Supongo que es como dice tigger_uhuhu, 



			
				tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Pero se me ocurre que sea:
> Hacer [caso omiso a la] campana (el "ring" de la hora de entrada)


 
De todas maneras, tambíen me interesa saber porque se le llama "hacer pellas", que son "pellas"...

Saludos 

Mei


----------



## belén

Reportando desde la isla (bueno, no pero como si estuviera ahí)

Conocía las expresiones "hacer campana" y "hacer pellas" porque sé que lo dice gente de Barcelona y Madrid respectivamente, pero en Mallorca usamos "fullarse de clase" (bueno, al menos en mis tiempos mozos, vete tú a saber ahora que dirán, algo tipo "n vy a kse")

Saludos,
Be


----------



## belén

Mei said:
			
		

> De todas maneras, tambíen me interesa saber porque se le llama "hacer pellas", que son "pellas"...
> 
> Mei


Según la RAE, "pella" son un montón de cosas, échales un vistazo a sus definiciones. Se me ocurre que venga de la acepción núm. 9 :  ant. Conjunto o multitud de personas, pero es totalmente Belenhipótesis...

Saludos,


----------



## diegodbs

belen said:
			
		

> Reportando desde la isla (bueno, no pero como si estuviera ahí)
> 
> Conocía las expresiones "hacer campana" y "hacer pellas" porque sé que lo dice gente de Barcelona y Madrid respectivamente, pero en Mallorca usamos "fullarse de clase" (bueno, al menos en mis tiempos mozos, vete tú a saber ahora que dirán, algo tipo "n vy a kse")
> 
> Saludos,
> Be


 
He encontrado esto sobre el origen de "hacer campana", o "fer campana". No sé si será fiable.

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Delphi/3925/dichos/campana.htm


----------



## Mei

diegodbs said:
			
		

> He encontrado esto sobre el origen de "hacer campana", o "fer campana". No sé si será fiable.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Delphi/3925/dichos/campana.htm


 
He buscado "campana" en el diccionario de catalan y sale "fer campana" pero no da ninguna explicación sobre "pasear, vagabundear por el campo", sólo dice como definición "dejar de asistir a clase"... seguiremos buscando....

Mei


----------



## Laia

Yo también creía que "hacer campana" era castellano... jeje

Lo de los _novillos_ y las _pellas_ sólo me sonaba de series de TV... bueno... "pellas" lo usábamos en el cole como sinónimo de "orejas"... no sé


----------



## Fernando

Lo de las pellas es (o era en mi lejana época de estudiante) propiamente madrileño.

Yo era un niño muy bueno, pero creo recordar que mis compañeros hacían novillos (pero ya entonces estaba anticuado) o se fumaban una clase.


----------



## gisele73

Mei said:
			
		

> Hola a todos!
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe de dónde viene la expresión "hacer campana"? Oh, como también lo he oído "hacer la vaca" que esta no sé de dónde es...
> 
> Gracias de antemano!
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Mei



Hola  Mei 

Lo de *"hacerse la vaca"* lo decimos en el Perú cuando uno falta a las clases, creo que lo mencioné en uno de los threads del foro español-inglés. También decimos *"tirarse la pera"* (tirarse es robarse, en jerga):

-Ayer me *hice la vaca.*
-Ayer me *tiré la pera.*

Ambas frases significan lo mismo y la verdad no sé el origen de ninguna 

Lo de "hacer campana" nunca lo había oído, pero decimos algo parecido, *"ser* *campana"* o *"hacer de campana"*, pero tiene otro significado. 

Por ejemplo dos ladrones que quieren robar una casa, el que se queda afuera para vigilar que no venga nadie es quien hace de campana, supongo que es porque es él quien avisa si hay "moros en la costa".

Gisele


----------



## Synclaire

Me acuerdo de, en la Argentina, "hacer de campana." Cuando un ladrón está robando algo en una casa y su cómplice se para por ejemplo en la puerta y cuando ve que alguien viene silba o tose o hace algo para avisar a su compañero que alguien viene ...


----------



## luquitoluna

Gisele73 está en lo correcto. Al menos aquí en Argentina "hacer de campana" es "hacer de cómplice de robo avisando si viene la policía", también usamos el término "campanear" en lugar de de vigilar (...campaneá el fuego que no se apague...) y "campana" es el avisador (...fueron presos el ladrón y el campana...) es por supuesto Lunfardo (argot) pero va pasando al lenguaje familiar.


----------



## gisele73

luquitoluna said:
			
		

> Gisele73 está en lo correcto. Al menos aquí en Argentina "hacer de campana" es "hacer de cómplice de robo avisando si viene la policía", también usamos el término "campanear" en lugar de de vigilar (...campaneá el fuego que no se apague...) y "campana" es el avisador (...fueron presos el ladrón y el campana...) es por supuesto Lunfardo (argot) pero va pasando al lenguaje familiar.


 
Hola y bienvenido al foro loquitoluna 

Esa frase "hacer de campana" es muy usada en mi país, y por lo que dices en la Argentina también.

Saludos.

Gisele.


----------



## Nineu

En el País Vasco, en castellano se dice "hacer pira".  Igual hay alguna otra manera pero no la he oído.
un saludo.


----------



## luquitoluna

de acuerdo con Mei, en Argentina es igual.

Perdon por la confusión, quise decir que estoy de acuerdo con Gisele de Perú, en Argentina también se usa como "cómplice que avisa".

También se sustantivisa "campana" como el individuo que oficia de. Y "campanear" como "controlar, avisar, cuidar".


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Yo siempre utilizo "hacer campana", será de origen catalán pero yo lo he oido montones de veces en el castellano hablado de Cataluña. Corroboro q en otras partes de España se dicen cosas diferentes.


----------



## ayaram7700

Hola a todos,

No conozco hacer campana, pero en Chile "hacer la vaca" es juntar dinero entre todos para comprar algo de comer o beber, o pagar algo para el grupo o hacer una fiesta.

Saludos,

ayaram7700


----------



## Cecilio

Hola a todos. En la zona donde yo vivo, en Valencia, se ha dicho siempre "hacer fuchina". Esa palabra "fuchina", procede del catalán, "fugina" (de "fugir", escaparse, huir). Mi sorpresa ha sido grande cuando he descubierto que en el DRAE estaba recogida la palabra castellanizada, "fuchina". En principio, se utiliza en Aragón y Valencia, no sé si en alguna otra parte también.


----------



## Laia

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Hola a todos. En la zona donde yo vivo, en Valencia, se ha dicho siempre "hacer fuchina". Esa palabra "fuchina", procede del catalán, "fugina" (de "fugir", escaparse, huir). Mi sorpresa ha sido grande cuando he descubierto que en el DRAE estaba recogida la palabra castellanizada, "fuchina". En principio, se utiliza en Aragón y Valencia, no sé si en alguna otra parte también.


¡Qué gracia! Claro, tiene lógica, porque supongo que parte del "fugir" _apitxat_.

A una persona que _hace campana_, nosotros le llamamos _campanera_. ¿Tenéis algún equivalente con la forma de _hacer fuchina_?


----------



## ANFORA_ETRUSCA

Hacer campana, en un slang o argot argentino (casi lunfardo, te diria), significa permanecer alerta para avisar a otras personas que estan haciendo algo quizas indebido, de la proximidad de peligro (testigos, guardias de seguridad, etc.)

Ejemplo: los ladrones estan adentro del banco, el que "hace campana" es parte de la banda y esta afuera para advertir que la policia esta cerca...


----------



## Cecilio

Laia said:
			
		

> A una persona que _hace campana_, nosotros le llamamos _campanera_. ¿Tenéis algún equivalente con la forma de _hacer fuchina_?



Hola, Laia. Sí que existe ese término. No es otro que "fuchinero" / "fuchinera" (estas dos palabras no aparecen en el DRAE).


----------



## Laia

Fuchinera...
Genial 
Ya sé a quién se lo diré... jeje


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo también había creído toda la vida que "hacer campana" se usaba en toda España, porque aquí lo decimos tanto cuando hablamos en catalán como en castellano. Sin embargo, fui a la universidad con gente de un montón de lugares y recuerdo que los de fuera de Cataluña lo de "hacer campana" no lo habían oído jamás. Una chica asturiana me comentó que allí es PIRÁRSELAS.

Del mismo modo que aquí tenemos a los *campaneros* y a las *campaneras* y en Valencia a los *fuchineros*, ¿existe algún nombre para los que hacen novillos o pellas?

(Veo que éste es un hilo viejo, pero lo recupero porque me parece interesante  Bueno, lo ha rescatado la amiga Roal: gracias )


----------



## belén

En Mallorca, al menos en mis tiempos, eran (nótese el uso de la tercera persona del plural  ) los "fulleros"

Be


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belén said:


> En Mallorca, al menos en mis tiempos, eran (nótese el uso de la tercera persona del plural  ) los "fulleros"
> 
> Be


 
¿Tanto en catalán como en castellano?

¡Qué gracia! La verdad es que suena muy mallorquina esta palabra


----------



## krolaina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Del mismo modo que aquí tenemos a los *campaneros* y a las *campaneras* y en Valencia a los *fuchineros*, ¿existe algún nombre para los que hacen novillos o pellas?


 
Yo sólo conozco el término "pellero/a".

¿Y nadie ha escuchado "hacer la rabona"? No sé si es de Argentina, a ver si confirman.

Por cierto, para mí hacer la vaca sería...ponerse a cuatro patas y mugir.


----------



## atenea_84

Cecilio said:


> Hola, Laia. Sí que existe ese término. No es otro que "fuchinero" / "fuchinera" (estas dos palabras no aparecen en el DRAE).



Se usa más "pelarse las clases", yo al menos la oigo más, la que dices tú la conozco, pero me suena a que no se usa mucho, igual es más antigua o algo.


----------



## Cam367

Aquí en el sur de España no he oído nunca hacer la campana.
Me suena vagamente a rodear a alguien, en una jugada de fútbol, quizá.


----------



## Cam367

Qué extraño, ya no puedo editar mi mensaje anterior. Este foro es un poco rarito.
Me vais a tener que ver dos veces seguidas, sorry.
Bueno, a lo que iba. Ya me sé por qué me recordaba esa expresión al fútbol.
No es rodear a alguien, como yo creía, ni tampoco dar vueltas de campana.
Hubo una época en la que estaba de moda burlarse del contrincante mediante un gesto que consistía en unir las dos manos y bajar los brazos hacia abajo, para moverlos como si fuera una campana.
Los más jóvenes no se acordarán, pero a ese gesto soez se le llamaba hacer la campana.


----------



## Walter Goldstein

En Argentina hacer campana es una expresión muy común y se refiere a avisar si alguien viene hacia donde estamos. Aquel que haga de campana deberá "hacerla sonar" o sea, avisarnos si alguien viene.


----------



## laub

Igual en la Argentina, hacer campana es vigilar a ver si viene alguien. En cuanto a faltar a clases, acá se dice: hacerse la rata, o ratearse... no sé por qué...


----------



## iaf

gisele73 said:


> Hola  Mei
> Lo de "hacer campana" nunca lo había oído, pero decimos algo parecido, *"ser* *campana"* o *"hacer de campana"*, pero tiene otro significado.
> 
> Por ejemplo dos ladrones que quieren robar una casa, el que se queda afuera para vigilar que no venga nadie es quien hace de campana, supongo que es porque es él quien avisa si hay "moros en la costa".



Si, nosotros también conocemos _"esa campana"_, la de los amigos de lo ajeno etc. 

Ahora, cuando ustedes _se hacen la vaca_, nosotros *nos hacemos la rata*_, _y cuando* hacemos una vaca *es que estamos juntando plata entre todos p.e. para un asadito 

EDIT: Perdón laub, creo que te pisé, no te vi...


----------



## feligan

En algunos lugares de México a veces se usa "Hacer campana" para decir que el profesor ha tomado la calificación más alta del grupo y ha escalado el resto de las calificaciones. Por ejemplo, si el más alto sacó 80, ese sería el 100, y las demás se escalan dividiendose entre 80 para ponderarlas y hacer que suban cuando el grupo sale muy bajo en las notas.


----------



## pcplus

*en catalán se dice: fer campana*

*de ahí viene*


----------



## Jonno

Eso se aclaró mensajes atrás (es un tema que tiene muchos años y tres páginas )

Pero aparte del origen, alguien añadió la pregunta de dónde vendría esa expresión catalana. Creo que eso no llegó a decirlo nadie. ¿Tú lo sabes?


----------



## Agró

Jonno said:


> Eso se aclaró mensajes atrás (es un tema que tiene muchos años y tres páginas )
> 
> Pero aparte del origen, alguien añadió la pregunta de dónde vendría esa expresión catalana. Creo que eso no llegó a decirlo nadie. ¿Tú lo sabes?



Aquí se ofrece una explicación en catalán.

Si alguien encuentra problemas de comprensión, puedo resolvérselos con mucho gusto vía MP.

EDIT: corregir enlace (veremos si funciona).


----------



## Jonno

Agró, algo pasa con ese enlace porque me sale un "Not Found" 

(Tengo curiosidad, porque mis primos catalanes siempre hacían campanas )


----------



## Agró

Jonno said:


> Agró, algo pasa con ese enlace porque me sale un "Not Found"
> 
> (Tengo curiosidad, porque mis primos catalanes siempre hacían campanas )


No sé qué ha podido pasar. Ya lo he cambiado y parece que funciona.


----------



## Estefanía López

*Hacer campana* puede hacer referencia a la costumbre de tocar las campanas para llamar a los oficios religiosos los días festivos y, por tanto, sin obligaciones escolares. Esta referencia a suplir la obligación escolar por la devoción religiosa también la encontramos en la irónica expresión _*irse de nonas*_ ‘asistir a los ejercicios religiosos de _la Novena’_ (Andalucía).
Explicación tomada de "Otras expresiones para hacer novillos".


----------



## flljob

Entonces, _hacer campana_ es lo que en México se llama _echar aguas_.

Saludos


----------



## Jonno

Agró said:


> No sé qué ha podido pasar. Ya lo he cambiado y parece que funciona.



Gracias. Por mi parte no necesitaré traductor


----------



## Dragoman88

En la traducción de la novela sueca "Persona: los rostros de Victoria Bergman", traducida por Joan Riambau (me imagino que es de origen catalán), se lee "Esos días hacía campana en la escuela e iba a pasear en bicicleta. Cuando llegaba el aviso de ausencia [sus padres] lo firmaban sin preguntar nada". Queda claro que la expresión equivale a "hacer novillos".


----------



## Kaxgufen

krolaina said:


> Yo sólo conozco el término "pellero/a".
> 
> ¿Y nadie ha escuchado "hacer la rabona"? No sé si es de Argentina, a ver si confirman.
> 
> Por cierto, para mí hacer la vaca sería...ponerse a cuatro patas y mugir.




Ocho años después, ya que siguen el hilo...

"Hacerse la rabona" era como decían mis padres cuando salían para la escuela y en lugar de entrar se iban para otra parte. A mi me tocó la época de "hacerme la rata" y hoy en día no sé como se dirá, sospecho que aún está vigente.

Para que quede claro: no es simplemente faltar a clase quedándose en casa, es faltar a escondidas.

Hacer la vaca como se dijo más arriba es juntar dinero entre varios, generalmente para pagar una comida, hacer un regalo, ayudar a alguien,etc.


----------



## Babilonio

“hacer campana” en Catalunya es faltar a clase. 

Etimologies paremiològiques: Fer campana

"La frase tiene origen en aquellos tiempos en que todavía no había escuelas públicas y los niños iban a aprender a la rectoría y, por tanto, eran discípulos y alumnos (“escolans”) este último nombre que también tiene raíces en la escuela ejercida por los sacerdotes y en la rectoría , encierra el doble sentido de discípulo y ayudante de la iglesia. En ese momento, el niño que faltaba a clase era castigado a tocar la campana en las funciones religiosas que habían de celebrarse el día o días siguientes, dependiendo de la importancia del castigo que querían dar. Este trabajo, propio de un hombre y no de un niño, era pesado para este y un verdadero castigo.”


----------

